# tropheus and water aggitation



## julieduchromis (May 6, 2008)

I received my 1.5 " chimba trophs yesterday and I am new to keeping these fish. Though I have been in the hobby for over 20 yrs, I have never been able to afford them, but always wanted them! 
I am in love! But want to know if they will benifit/or be harmed from alot of circulation in the water? I have an external filter going, and a penplax aggitator. They seem fine and enjoy swimming in the current, but do they need a calm spot in the aquarium to rest in also? 
These little guys and girls are eating fine and getting fed small amounts of special troph food up to 6x a day. How often should I feed them if they are in such an environment?


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have the #4 Koralia pump (1200 GPH) in my 180 gallon tank and I like it. It keeps debris suspended in the water so it eventually goes into the filters. Tropheus don't mind the current.
I got my tropheus two months ago - in the 1.25 to 2 inch range.
I fed mine sparingly (Once a day ) for three days, then increased to twice a day.
I don't know what you mean by "special troph food". I fed mine New Life Spectrum from the start and never lost a fish. In two months time they are all in the 2-3 inch range now.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I have 2 maxi-jet 1200's (1200 gph) in each of my 120g. tanks.


----------



## hook848 (Nov 12, 2002)

I use an AC 110 powerhead (950 gph) in my 125. The flow is directed from the upper right corner, down across the tank, in to a rock pile on the left. My trophs use the fast moving current and the less turbulent areas equally. The water circulation keeps the debris moving and increases turn over at the surface. It's all good. :thumb:


----------



## julieduchromis (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for your responses! The trophs are doing just great! I havn't lost any yet. TG Their colors are starting to come out now that they are almost 3". I have one question though, I have one that is shy compared to the others, I think it is a male. It is hiding alot behind the heater, or where ever it can. It is eating fine, and dosn't seem to be bloated. It dashes out from its hiding place to nip at the others who pass by and then retreats again. Is this normal? Its coloring is very dark and unlike the others which is getting to be red. (they are chimba reds) I didn't know if this was something to be concerned about? Or normal?


----------



## julieduchromis (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for your responses! The trophs are doing just great! I havn't lost any yet. TG Their colors are starting to come out now that they are almost 3". I have one question though, I have one that is shy compared to the others, I think it is a male. It is hiding alot behind the heater, or where ever it can. It is eating fine, and dosn't seem to be bloated. It dashes out from its hiding place to nip at the others who pass by and then retreats again. Is this normal? Its coloring is very dark and unlike the others which is getting to be red. (they are chimba reds) I didn't know if this was something to be concerned about? Or normal?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

IMO/IME they love the flow!

Right now in my 125g with my Ilangi's.

Mag12 return from wet/dry 1200gph
Eheim 2228 Pro 350gph
Rena Xp3 350gph 
3x powerhead 3x250gph= 750gph
4x Tunze 6025 modded 4x1000gph=4000gph

I use to have 2x Tunze 6060 Turbelles but they were not as modular as the 4xNanostreams I have now.

It's like a whirlpool in my tank when they come on....I have vids of the tank with just a single Tunze 6060.


----------

